# Help with blood test results?



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, 

Not sure if this is the right board to be posting on but here goes,

I've just taken my first cycle of Clomid and had my day 21 blood test on Monday. I rang up and got my results today and all they said was "normal" does this mean I ovulated then? or what? The receptionist said that she'd print out my results so I could tkae them to my consultant but I don't have a consultant at the moment because the one I had has retired (Thank GOD!) he was rubbish   but now I don't know who my consultant is and when/if i'm getting another appointment?!

Any help?

Carls xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I would take it that normal means you ovulated.

With regards to your next appointment you need to call them again and find out. It's likely that now those results are in they will automatically book you in (that's how it seemed to work at my hospital) but it can't hurt to call them and see if they have booked it.

Good luck, and glad you are started on the crazy train now, I know you have worked hard to get on it   xxx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's what I thought Cloudy, I hope it does mean i've ovulated, it's all go now! fingers crossed I will finally get my miracle  Yeah might give the hospital a call if I don't hear anything soon, thank you! xxx


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi cloudy, just thought i'd update you. AF visited today     but it would be day 29 of my cycle so i've actually had a normal 28 day cycle!! so that means the Clomid is working!!! completely gutted that i'm not pregnant but at least I know the Clomid is working so maybe round 2 will be it  I usually take 3/4/5 months to come on so this is crazy for me to actually be normal!!  xxx


----------

